

Literacy in the US - is it as bad as Wikipedia makes it seem? - dangoldin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Literacy_in_the_United_States

======
dangoldin
The US census says that the US has a 99% literacy rate but I'm sure they are
overestimating. On the other hand, the Wikipedia article says the rate is
closer to 80%.

Does anyone have any insight on this? The definition if literacy is pretty
subjective but I think we can all come to some agreement.

